# 팔할(八割)이 바람



## Mallarme

서정주의 "자화상"에 나오는 단어인데요, 뜻을 도저히 못 찾겠어요.



> 스물세 해 동안 나를 키운 건 *팔할(八割)이 바람*이다.
> 세상은 가도가도 부끄럽기만 하드라.
> 어떤 이는 내 눈에서 죄인(罪人)을 읽고 가고
> 어떤 이는 내 입에서 천치(天痴)를 읽고 가나
> 나는 아무것도 뉘우치진 않을란다.



아시는 분들에게 팔할이 바람이 어떤 바람인지 설명해주시기를 부탁합니다!


----------



## chemnerd

1할은 10% 예요. 8할이면 80%입니다.

어린 시절과 청소년기에는 대체로 부모님 보살핌 속에서 자라는 것이 일반적인데 그와 대조적으로 팔할 바람이 키웠다는 표현에서 화자의 외로웠던, 평탄치 않았던 삶을 읽을 수 있습니다.



=> '아시는 분'은 쓸 필요 없어요. '팔할 바람이 어떤 바람인지 설명해주시길 부탁드립니다.' 라고 쓰거나 혹은 ' '팔할이 바람이다'라는 이 구절이 무슨 뜻인지 답변 부탁드립니다'로 고쳐쓸 수 있겠네요.


----------



## ashitano

소수점을 '할' '푼' '리' 로 읽어서 예를 들면 0.358 이라는 숫자는 '3할 5푼 6리'로 읽죠. 
그러니깐 8할은 0.8이에요.
'나를 키운건 8할이 바람이다'라는 표현의 의미는 '내 인생 대부분은 바람이다' 라는 의미로, 힘들게 살았단 뜻이네요!!


----------



## Mallarme

chemnerd님과 ashitano님, 정말 고맙습니다! 도움이 많이 됩니다. 그리고, 제 문장을 수정해주셔서 고맙습니다, chemnerd님!


----------

